# Is That a Pit Bull?



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I took Koda to the lake near my house for most of the day (we just got home and yes she had a ton of fun!).
Well, we sat down in some shade for a while. To stay in the shade we had to round a corner and ended up out of sight of people. 
About twenty minutes after we moved a group of other teenagers rounded the corner and froze when Koda gave a half-hearted growl from her down-stay (this is how she greets people). 
After staring awkwardly at each other for about a minute and a half, one of the guys asks, "So... That a pit bull? Or a rottweiler?" :thumbsdown:
As I opened my mouth to correct him, the girl beside him slapped him on the back of the head and proceeded to telling him how stupid he was, as well as informing him that she is a german shepherd. Needless to say I giggled like a five yr old. 
I found this amusing and felt the need to share xD


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a funny story.when his GF slapped him in the head
you should thrown a round house elbow to his jaw followed by
a knee to the midsection and a karate chop to the back of his neck. lol.

i was at the car wash and the guy that was cleaning the inside
of the car looked at Loki and preceded to tell me he that his
parents always had GSD's and he was raised with them. then he
looked at Loki again and said "that is a German Shepherd, isn't it"?
i laughed and said "yeah, he's a German Shepherd".


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i was at the car wash and the guy that was cleaning the inside
> of the car looked at Loki and preceded to tell me he that his
> parents always had GSD's and he was raised with them. then he
> looked at Loki again and said "that is a German Shepherd, isn't it"?
> i laughed and said "yeah, he's a German Shepherd".


 I would have laughed, too. He was raised with them but wasn't sure if Loki was one? Haha that's great!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I woulda said "a poodle"... to both situations.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Kittilicious said:


> I woulda said "a poodle"... to both situations.


 Lol! Sarcasm can be fun. But I was too busy laughing at the gf's reaction to him to actually say anything.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That's funny! 

I once had a group of teen basketball players betting on whether or not Gracie was a GSD or a Jack Russell. It's so hard to tell the two apart you know!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gracie's My Girl said:


> That's funny!
> 
> I once had a group of teen basketball players betting on whether or not Gracie was a GSD or a Jack Russell. It's so hard to tell the two apart you know!


 Haha! Oh yes... Next to impossible!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! Sarcasm can be fun. But I was too busy laughing at the gf's reaction to him to actually say anything.



But it wouldn't be sarcasm; don't you know that poodles and GSDs are basically the same dog? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/177073-trying-out-dog-park-poodles-same-gsds.html


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> But it wouldn't be sarcasm; don't you know that poodles and GSDs are basically the same dog?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/177073-trying-out-dog-park-poodles-same-gsds.html


 Oh my gosh that's insane xD I probably would have made a snide remark (being that I have the capability to be immature and rude when someone makes a comment I find ridiculous). Poodles=sporting dogs. Shepherds=herding/working dogs. x.x


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I was actually really proud of myself for keeping my thoughts to myself. I have sarcastic things floating around in my brain all the time, and usually my filter doesn't catch them before they reach my mouth.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I was actually really proud of myself for keeping my thoughts to myself. I have sarcastic things floating around in my brain all the time, and usually my filter doesn't catch them before they reach my mouth.


 Lol! I may learn to control myself better over time, but when it comes to most things I just can't help myself. I do better about it over the internet but in person I can be quite unpleasant. It also doesn't help that I don't enjoy talking to most people anyways.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I keep getting "is that a K-9?" in my new ghetto home... LOL! I plotz him at the park. It frightens the natives when he lays there all "chill" LOL!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I love this thread. Great laughs.

Just the other day, I was walking Abby around the neighborhood and saw a bunch of teens hanging out on the side walk. I could tell they were talking about Abby but in a very soft quiet voice. Then one of them yells out to me, "AY! What kind of dog is that?" They AY was not so welcoming so I didn't respond. They then ask, "Is that a golden retriever?"  I looked and smiled and just continued jogging...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

This one kid was trying really hard to let me know that I was dead wrong about telling her that my doberman was not a Rottweiler. She said that she knows for sure he is a Rottweiler because he has the brown eyebrows and markings like one. Who am I to argue with someone who is so right?


----------



## mnleann (Apr 8, 2012)

LOL how can u mistake a pit for a gsd HONESTLY?! i have both and there is NO MISTAKE lol that being said...i took alexis to the dock dogs competion and a guy actually argued with me she was a wolf! a WOLF what are u serious theres no way my girl looks wolfy this guy actually demanded we leave because wolfs were dangerous blah blah i told him off and went about my buisness the people in charge knew she was shepherd and just ignored it...my question is how can u mistake a dog whose smaller than most shepherds for a wolf?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dazed- I actually get that question a lot, too! People generally stay 10 or more feet away when walking around.
GSDKid- LMAO! I think that I could have died laughing! A golden retriever? Really? That is just... Wow. Beyond words xD
MustLoveGSDs- I've seen a lot of people at the dog park confuse rottweilers and dobermans because of their coloring. There was actually one lady fighting with an owner saying the doberman was a mix because it was rust and tan x.x
MnLeann- When Koda was a baby people always asked if she was part wolf, but now that she's grown and her fur isn't so hodgepodgey anymore I don't get asked that unless she growls/shows her teeth. That's too funny, though. Some people just don't make sense.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was at a dog show once and someone showing a dog
asked me what kind of dog is Loki and i said "he's a full grown
South American Chihuahua" and they said "really" and i said
"no not really" and i turned and walked away. a few months
later i was a steward in one of the rings at a dog show
and that person and their dog was in the same ring where
i was a steward. if looks could kill i would have been killed
brought back and killed again along with my entire family.
i think she would spared Loki's life because she's a dog person.



Kittilicious said:


> I woulda said "a poodle"... to both situations.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i was at a dog show once and someone showing a dog
> asked me what kind of dog is Loki and i said "he's a full grown
> South American Chihuahua" and they said "really" and i said
> "no not really" and i turned and walked away. a few months
> ...


 Definitely just made my night xD


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I would have been tempted to say, "No, it's a toy poodle."


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I would have been tempted to say, "No, it's a toy poodle."


 Haha! Thanks to the gf, I didn't have a chance to make a snarky comment. But it was definitely amusing xD


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't understand giving up the chance to educate in favor of being rude or sarcastic. There's plenty of common dog breeds that I can't recognize.

I have an oversized solid black german shepherd, I get the lab/great dane mix question on a regular basis, and I've never felt the need to UNeducated others and tell them he's something that he's not. That will make them even worse at identifying breeds if they don't understand that I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't understand giving up the chance to educate in favor of being rude or sarcastic. There's plenty of common dog breeds that I can't recognize.
> 
> I have an oversized solid black german shepherd, I get the lab/great dane mix question on a regular basis, and I've never felt the need to UNeducated others and tell them he's something that he's not. That will make them even worse at identifying breeds if they don't understand that I'm being sarcastic.


I suppose my sarcasm stems from a short temper and immaturity, to be honest.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Dazed- I actually get that question a lot, too! People generally stay 10 or more feet away when walking around.
> GSDKid- LMAO! I think that I could have died laughing! A golden retriever? Really? That is just... Wow. Beyond words xD
> MustLoveGSDs- I've seen a lot of people at the dog park confuse rottweilers and dobermans because of their coloring. There was actually one lady fighting with an owner saying the doberman was a mix because it was rust and tan x.x
> MnLeann- When Koda was a baby people always asked if she was part wolf, but now that she's grown and her fur isn't so hodgepodgey anymore I don't get asked that unless she growls/shows her teeth. That's too funny, though. Some people just don't make sense.



lol, here is my red dobe next to a rottweiler. i dont get the comparison...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> lol, here is my red dobe next to a rottweiler. i dont get the comparison...


They look NOTHING alike lol! Same marking pattern I suppose?


----------

